# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  ♣ جرئت داری بیا تست تالیفی ریاضی از خودت در کن :) ♣

## Al I

باز هم نفسی دوباره و اذیت کردن از بنده :yahoo (4): 

سلام دوستان ،
تو این تاپیک هر کی بتونه تست ریاضی (گسسته ، تحلیلی ، ریاضی پایه ، دیفرانسیل) تالیف کنه و چهار تا گزینه ی قشنگ بده ، بنده خودم از چهار جهت بهش امتیاز مثبت میدم :yahoo (4):

جون هر کی دوس دارین تشکر بدون ثمر زیر پست ندین :yahoo (3):

----------


## khatereh 2

اولین تست رو خودتون بذارید.... :Yahoo (76): منتظریم

----------


## Al I

> اولین تست رو خودتون بذارید....منتظریم



پست رزرو شد همینجا میذارمش  :Yahoo (100): 

*تست* :
دنباله ی a و b به ترتیب کدام وضعیت را دارند ؟
1-همگرا-واگرا   2-واگرا-واگرا   3-واگرا-همگرا   4-همگرا-همگرا 


توان ها در پرانتز هستن 

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

دوستان اگه خلاقیت بکار ببرین تو طرح تست ، از ده سو بهش امتیاز مثبت میدم ! خلاقیت رو من روش کار میکنم 
لازم به ذکره که این تستی رو که گذاشتم از چن تا تست ایده گرفته بودم ..
پس اگه ایده بگیرید تست بزارید از چهار سو امتیاز مثبت ، اگه بدون ایده با ابتکار خودتون تست بزارین از ده سو امتیاز مثبت دارین  :Yahoo (56):  
تست بعدی رو کی میزاره ؟؟؟؟

----------


## vahid75

اقا یه تست طرح کردم ماه
 فصل صفر دیفراتسیل
***اگر بازه ی اول  (2a+3b,a+b+1) و بازه ی دوم به صورت (2b-a,2a+b) باشد بازه ی اول را Aبنامیم و بازه ی دوم را B 
حال بازه ی(((( A U B ))))یک همسایگی (متقارن) است حاصل a+b را بیابید (باور کنید تالیفیه مشابهش هم هیچ جا نیست) :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (99): 
1) 2       2)1       3)1/4(یک چهارم)       4)1/2(یک دوم)

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

Bn که همگرا به صفره اما An پایینی توانا پرانتز ندارن ؟؟؟یعنی n به توان 2n+1 رسیده یا منهای یک به توان n کلا به توان 2n+1 رسیده؟

----------


## Harmonica

یه تست تالیفی همین الان یهویی
باتوجه به مثال ص209 کتاب دیفرانسیل oa/فاصله نقطه تلاقی تابع با مجانب مایل از مبدا مختصات/چند میشه؟

----------


## Al I

> اقا یه تست طرح کردم ماه
>  فصل صفر دیفراتسیل
> ***اگر بازه ی اول  (2a+3b,a+b+1) و بازه ی دوم به صورت (2b-a,2a+b) باشد بازه ی اول را Aبنامیم و بازه ی دوم را B 
> حال بازه ی(((( A U B ))))یک همسایگی (متقارن) است حاصل a+b را بیابید (باور کنید تالیفیه مشابهش هم هیچ جا نیست)
> 1) 2       2)1       3)1/4(یک چهارم)       4)1/2(یک دوم)
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> Bn که همگرا به صفره اما An پایینی توانا پرانتز ندارن ؟؟؟یعنی n به توان 2n+1 رسیده یا منهای یک به توان n کلا به توان 2n+1 رسیده؟


جواب گزینه ی 3 میشه جناب ؟؟

----------


## SonaMi

عنوان تاپیک یکم نامتعارف است . چه زیبا میشد اگه  مثلا یکی مثه اینا رو مینوشتی : 

بهترین تست های تالیفی خود را اینجا بیان کنید - محلی برای تست های تالیفی شما - تستی که خودم طرح کردم و شما پاسخ دهید و ...

جسارت نباشه فقط یه پیشنهاد بود  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Harmonica

خواهشن اسم تحریکننده واسه تایپک انتخاب نکنین/جرعت داری؟؟؟

هر چند که فک میکنم این تایپک هم عمر کوتای داشته باشه

----------


## vahid75

> جواب گزینه ی 3 میشه جناب ؟؟


بله 1/4 واسه خودم که حل کردم هر چهار گزینه ام درست بود (یعنی دام داشت سه تاش)اما الان که دوباره حل کردم دیدم دو گزینه ام خیلی تابلوست(معذرت از همه)

----------


## hamed2357

Bn که همگرا به صفره اما An پایینی توانا پرانتز ندارن ؟؟؟یعنی n به توان 2n+1 رسیده یا منهای یک به توان n کلا به توان 2n+1 رسیده؟[/QUOTE]
وقتی پرانتز فقط برای -1 هست پس نشون میده که : اول باید n به توان 2n+1 را حساب کنید و حاصل میشه توان -1
حالا n به توان 2n+1  ممکنه زوج باشه وممکنه فرد باشه.چون اگر Nزوج باشه،میشه زوج به توان فرد که بازم زوجه.اگر همNفرد باشه که میشه فرد به توان فرد که فرده
پس واگراست

----------


## vahid75

فاصله ی oa گزینه ی 4؟

----------


## Al I

دوستان حق با شماست ، ولی تجربه نشون داده این نوع ادبیات جذابیت بیشتری داره

----------


## Harmonica

> فاصله ی oa گزینه ی 4؟


احسنت برتو 100 امتیاز مثبت

----------


## Al I

> Bn که همگرا به صفره اما An پایینی توانا پرانتز ندارن ؟؟؟یعنی n به توان 2n+1 رسیده یا منهای یک به توان n کلا به توان 2n+1 رسیده؟


وقتی پرانتز فقط برای -1 هست پس نشون میده که : اول باید n به توان 2n+1 را حساب کنید و حاصل میشه توان -1
حالا n به توان 2n+1  ممکنه زوج باشه وممکنه فرد باشه.چون اگر Nزوج باشه،میشه زوج به توان فرد که بازم زوجه.اگر همNفرد باشه که میشه فرد به توان فرد که فرده
پس واگراست[/QUOTE]

دوستان پوزش ، توان ها رو با پرانتز اعمال کنین

----------


## hamed2357

محیط شکل مقابل کدام گزینه می باشد؟

الف ) 36 به علاوه ی رادیکال 108
ب ) 36 به علاوه ی رادیکال 192
ج) 48
د)36 به علاوه ی رادیکال 432
م)60

توجه : 36 به علاوه ی رادیکال 9 برابر است با 36+3=39

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

در بین اعداد 1 تا 100چند عدد داریم که رقم 8 در آن استفاده شده است؟

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

کدام گزینه صحیح هست:
1) درصد مضارب 2 که بر 5 بخش پذیر است.
2)درصد مضارب 5 که بر 2 بخش پذیر است.
الف ) 1از 2 بزرگتر است
ب )  2از 1 بزرگتر است
ج)   1 با 2 برابر است
د)    نمیتوان مقایسه کرد

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -


اگه کنکوری هستید بدونید جرأت صحیح می باشد و جرئت(عنوان تاپیک) از لحاظ دستور زبان فارسی اشتباه می باشد.اگر کنکوری هستی به دردت میخوره  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Harmonica

دوستان اون =هیچ =داخل پرانتز رو ندید بگیرید لطفا
امان از دست پیری

----------


## hamed2357

> 


سوال اول صحیح است.
سوال دوم : من کجا گفتم احتمال حساب کن؟یک سوال تشریحی هست باید تعدادشو بگید
سوال سوم :حل غلط می باشد.استدلال پایانی مشکل داره.به سوال خوب توجه کن

----------


## Harmonica

> سوال اول صحیح است.
> سوال دوم : من کجا گفتم احتمال حساب کن؟یک سوال تشریحی هست باید تعدادشو بگید
> سوال سوم :حل غلط می باشد.استدلال پایانی مشکل داره.به سوال خوب توجه کن


نگفتی مهندس /ای کاش میگفتی..
سوال دوم میشه 28 تا عدد
مهندس سوال سوم چرا استدلال غلطه خو میشه همینو تعمیم داد دیگه اگه نمیشه خواهشا یه توضیح بدید.ممنون.

----------


## hamed2357

> نگفتی مهندس /ای کاش میگفتی..
> سوال دوم میشه 28 تا عدد
> مهندس سوال سوم چرا استدلال غلطه خو میشه همینو تعمیم داد دیگه اگه نمیشه خواهشا یه توضیح بدید.ممنون.


سلام میشه 28 تا عدد رایگی؟
درصد مضارب 2 که بر 5 بخش پذیرند.
خط اولی که نوشتی از بین 2-4-6-8-10 که 5 عدد هست فقط یکیش مضرب 5 هست.پس میشه 20%
خط دومی که نوشتی از بین 5-10  که 2 عددهست یکیش مضرب 2هست.پس میشه 50%
حالا شماره 1 بیشتره یا 2؟

----------


## Al I

> سلام میشه 28 تا عدد رایگی؟
> درصد مضارب 2 که بر 5 بخش پذیرند.
> خط اولی که نوشتی از بین 2-4-6-8-10 که 5 عدد هست فقط یکیش مضرب 5 هست.پس میشه 20%
> خط دومی که نوشتی از بین 5-10  که 2 عددهست یکیش مضرب 2هست.پس میشه 50%
> حالا شماره 1 بیشتره یا 2؟


مهندس ، اینکه پرسیدی چند تا رقم هشت استفاده شده منظورت خود هشته یا مضارب هشته؟

----------


## hamed2357

> مهندس ، اینکه پرسیدی چند تا رقم هشت استفاده شده منظورت خود هشته یا مضارب هشته؟


شما استعداد خوبی در گیر دادن به سوالات و ایجاد ابهام دارید.خیلی خوشم میاد ازت  :Yahoo (1): 
این مساله به دردت میخوره تو مهندسی اگه مهندس بشی...
منظور فقط خود 8 هست عزیز

----------


## Harmonica

باتوجه به تمرین 14 ص 53 کتاب دیفرانسیل جواب تست زیر چیه؟

----------


## hamed2357

گزینه 4 میشه
هرموقع یک سوال حدی به فرم 1 به توان بی نهایت شد،جواب میشه
e به توان: (توان)*(پایه منهای 1)

----------


## Al I

> گزینه 4 میشه
> هرموقع یک سوال حدی به فرم 1 به توان بی نهایت شد،جواب میشه
> e به توان: (توان)*(پایه منهای 1)


مهندس حالا که زحمت کشیدی (چرا اینقدر کم کشیدی (با آهنگ):yahoo (94) :Yahoo (1):  
​اثباتشم بنویس ممنون

----------


## Harmonica

باتوجه به مثال ص 100 کتاب دیفرانسیل تابع fof در کدام نقطه یا نقاط پیوسته است؟

----------


## hamed2357

ابتدا عدد 0 را به تابع میدیم.
حوالی 0 نمیدانیم گنگ هست یا گویا.پس ممکنه 0 گویا بده یا 2گنگ بده
چون fofهست،اگه 0گویا بدیم 0گویا میده و اگر 2 گنگ بدیم0گنگ میده پس پیوسته هست.
پس تابع در ورودی 0 پیوسته هست.(رد گزینه 1و2)
یک تفاوتی بین گزینه 3و4 انتخاب میکنیم و به تابع میدیم.مانند 1.5

حوالی 1.5 نمیدانیم گنگ هست یا گویا.پس ممکنه 1.5 گویا بده یا 0.5 گنگ بده
چون fofهست،اگه 1.5گویا بدیم 1.5گویا میده و اگر 0.5 گنگ بدیم1.5گنگ میده پس پیوسته هست.
رد گزینه  (4)
من نقاشی مرحله اول را میکشم بفهمید  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Al I

> گزینه 4 میشه
> هرموقع یک سوال حدی به فرم 1 به توان بی نهایت شد،جواب میشه
> e به توان: (توان)*(پایه منهای 1)


سلام ،
مهندس اثبات این قضیه رو نگفتیاا ، منتظرم

----------


## hamed2357

> سلام ،
> مهندس اثبات این قضیه رو نگفتیاا ، منتظرم


بابا خیلی ساده هست ازطرفین ال ان میگیری
خسته شدم نقاشی کشیدم
2 روز دیگه قلم نوری تازه ام میاد اونموقع چشم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## marsad

کتاب درسی پیش ص33 مثال دوم: نمودار تابع y=1/x نشان میدهد که این تابع روی بازه (0 و منفی بینهایت) و (بینهایت و 0) اکیدا نزولی است. اما روی (R - (0 نه صعودی و نه نزولی است.
لطفا توضیح بدید که این چجوریه؟؟

----------


## hamed2357

> کتاب درسی پیش ص33 مثال دوم: نمودار تابع y=1/x نشان میدهد که این تابع روی بازه (0 و منفی بینهایت) و (بینهایت و 0) اکیدا نزولی است. اما روی (R - (0 نه صعودی و نه نزولی است.
> لطفا توضیح بدید که این چجوریه؟؟

----------


## Harmonica

روحت شاد علی



up

----------

